# Home And Ready To Explore



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

So I am back from my all expense paid trip to the middle-east (again) and now that I can join my family in Texas for at least 12 months, I am looking for all the hidden gems. We are currently planning on a trip to Canyon Lake (randolph AFB) and Corpus Christi (Naval station) plus http://www.krausesprings.net/index.html. We also want to do Dinosaur Valley and South Llano River. Let me know your favorites. We greatly appreciate it.

Cheers,
Jared


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome home and thank you for your service.

Big Bend National Park and Ft. Davis State Park are my favorite.

Enjoy, Glenn


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Not Yet said:


> So I am back from my all expense paid trip to the middle-east (again) and now that I can join my family in Texas for at least 12 months, I am looking for all the hidden gems. We are currently planning on a trip to Canyon Lake (randolph AFB) and Corpus Christi (Naval station) plus http://www.krausesprings.net/index.html. We also want to do Dinosaur Valley and South Llano River. Let me know your favorites. We greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jared


The Texas Hill Country is a great destination. South Llano River State Park in Junction to Lost Maples State Natural Area in Bandera County to Kerrville to Enchanted Rock to Pedernales Falls State Park. These are all great destinations. Far West Texas, I agree is a great area. Big Bend is limitless, remote, and wild; I would wait until the fall or winter to go there. Davis Mountains State Park and the area from Balmorhea (check the 1.75 acre pool) to Fort Davis, Alpine, and Marfa is a cool retreat if you want somewhere in Texas to go in the hot summer months. Use the website www.tpwd.state.tx.us.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

if you're in central Texas (around Waco), airport park just beside the airport on Lake Waco has been newly renovated and now offers 50 amp service with some full hook ups. Nice park.

We have also found a gem in Brazos Bend State park just south of Houston....beautiful sprawling park with many interesting things to offer.

I agree with the rest, there is so much to see and do in central TX that I'm not sure its worth leaving that area at all!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you're back!

I usually only camp at full-hookup resorts so I can't help you with "exploring" Texas. But I can invite you to our next rally. It's going to be in October in Fredericksburg. This will be our usual fall get-together. Hope you can make it.

Keep your eyes peeled for more information.

Mark


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

1. PINS - across the bridge near CC Naval Station. Be sure to fish the Bob Hall pier. Unmatched for catching shark and bull reds.
2. Goose Is. state park - just north of Corpus past Rockport about 50 miles. 
3. A kayak fishing trip with Slowride guide services. Dean is unmatched for fishing from kayak. You have to get the TX Grand slam (speckled trout, flounder, red fish). www.slowrideguide.com/. If not into fishing do a flats tour with him or his wife. TX saltwater flats are world to themselves.
4. Messina Hof wineries - Their Muscat/dessert wine is worth the price.
5. Meridian SP is another gem.
6. Ray Roberts SP
7. Canyon of the Eagles resort
8. Inks lake sp.
9. Guadalupe SP
10. Piney Woods - Martin Dies Jr SP.
11. Bastrop SP
12. Purtiss SP for GREAT bass fishing.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

livetofish said:


> 1. PINS - across the bridge near CC Naval Station. Be sure to fish the Bob Hall pier. Unmatched for catching shark and bull reds.
> 2. Goose Is. state park - just north of Corpus past Rockport about 50 miles.
> 3. A kayak fishing trip with Slowride guide services. Dean is unmatched for fishing from kayak. You have to get the TX Grand slam (speckled trout, flounder, red fish). www.slowrideguide.com/. If not into fishing do a flats tour with him or his wife. TX saltwater flats are world to themselves.
> 4. Messina Hof wineries - Their Muscat/dessert wine is worth the price.
> ...


X2 on Inks Lake sp and Bastrop sp. Inks lake is pretty open and not alot of shade, so your A/C will be humming, but swimming in the lake is amazing! Bastrop is in the lost pines area just outside of Austin. Great shade and GREAT for cycling. Also, a nice little municipal golf course.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to have you back...now get out there an enjoy your Outback. Any site will do...as long as your with friends and family (cold beer might help too)


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> So I am back from my all expense paid trip to the middle-east (again) and now that I can join my family in Texas for at least 12 months, I am looking for all the hidden gems. We are currently planning on a trip to Canyon Lake (randolph AFB) and Corpus Christi (Naval station) plus http://www.krausesprings.net/index.html. We also want to do Dinosaur Valley and South Llano River. Let me know your favorites. We greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jared


Jared,
First off... Welcome Back! 
We have stayed at Corpus Christi NAS. You are right on the bay here... There are no trees AT ALL for shade and you can rest assured you will have a 20mph(minimum) breeze during your entire stay. When you go, ask to stay in the 'new' area and try to get close to the pier or bay. We had the spot literally right at the pier entrance. If you venture out go eat at Snoopys on the laguna madre. 
We live right down the road from Dinosaur Valley SP and love the park. During the dry summer the river can get pretty low but that makes it easier to see the dinosaur tracks in the river. Yes you can actually sit right in the tracks in the river! There are a couple of swimmingg holes too when the river is down. Lots of shade trees in the camping spots... Not a lot of camping spots so be sure and make reservations!

let us know when you are planning to come up to Dinosaur Valley

Bryan


----------

